# NCE POWER CAB With SB5 Booster ISSUES.



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

I have had the power cab for over a year and it is AWESOME, Well i purchased the NCE SB5 Smart Booster, i am plugging things in exactly as the manual says and i cant get the trains to move at all. The track def has power from the booster and the little red light does stay steady on red, it is almost as though the booster is not reading the POWER CAB and cant send the signal to the track. I am getting frustrated with this system. If anyone can explain how i am supposed to make this work please help. When i plug the Power cab back into the original panel everything works as it should! If you have pics on how yours is working please post or send them to me via E-MAIL.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Update: The locomotives def have power because i can turn on their headlights, when i throttle up, NOTHING! So it is reading my inputs for headlights, but they wont MOVE when i roll the dial up to get them going.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Forgot to mention this is N Gauge trains i am trying to get going, NOT HO trains.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Have you changed your handset cord? I assume you have and you are using the UTP panel and not the original PCP panel to connect your Powercab and SB5. If you can turn on the lights your Powercab handset is reading the decoder. It may just be that the decoder needs resetting for some reason so give that a try and see if that works.

If that fails just email NCE, they usually reply in a timely manner and I'm sure they'd be helpful.

Good luck.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

I have changed the cable, I am NOT using a UTP panel, infact I am plugging in directly to the unit and have bypassed the panel all together trying to eliminate everything and still NOTHING. I may go back to TRAINWORLD and get this unit exchanged, something tells me this unit is NO good.


----------



## HO LOVER (Nov 25, 2007)

Problem has been SOLVED. Called NCE and spoke to MATT, awesome gent who knew exactly what i was going thru, the problem stems from the CONSIST set up. If you have set up your locomotives as a consist the SB5 reads the ACTUAL consist number and not the ENGINE number who have given the power cab when it was connected to the PCP. You must connect your POWER CAB to the original PCP and look up consist browse, in that MENU it will give you the number for that consist, that is the NUMBER you put in as a loco number when you are connected to the SB5. Hope this helps anyone going thru this. I assume if you never had it set up as a consist then perhaps you wont have any issues, don't know about that, but just a thought. ANYHOW thank you CYCLOPS for the help. They are now running fine.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I did consider the clearing of consists as it was on the FAQ s so thought you'd done that. Glad you're up and running again.


----------

